# 1954 Schwinn Tiger



## hatz4katz (Jul 29, 2019)

Picked up a 54 Schwinn Tiger 3 speed.  The frame number indicates mid September date and the Sturmey Archer hub is dated 10/54.
Couple of questions:
1.  Which pedals were used?  Bow pedals like the Corvette, or the more standard pedals.
2.  Which reflector was used on the rear fender.
3.  Has anyone seen the Tiger logo on the chain guard that this one has?  Was it first year only or what?
Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 29, 2019)

looks like your bike is a very late 54 or early 55 ,  looks the tiger came out in 55 , not in the 52, 53 or  54 catalogs
tiger head on 55,56,57  no catalog for 58 and my 59 does not have it.

https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1955.html#flyingstar


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 29, 2019)

https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1955.html#flyingstar
Nice bike !


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 29, 2019)

I have a red 55 in parts that I haven't gotten around to putting back together yet. Same decal on the chain guard, plus I bought a brand new ( to me) nos backup decal just in case. I'll see if I can find the link the the thread with pics of my project. Yours is in GREAT shape! Congrats.

It's in here.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-americans-for-the-4th-of-july.154937/#post-1043274


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2019)

From what I've read the Tiger was on the streets in the early Summer of 1954. That was the first middleweight, but shortly after the Corvette followed. The 55 catalog image somewhat depicts the bow pedals.  Sweet find Hatz! 

Said to be a 56. Here's the listing link for other details.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1956-schwinn-tiger-3-speed-240-in-ct.148461/ 





I took some pictures of the reflector on my original girls survivor 55 Corvette and posted all the reflector details.  >>>>  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-corvette-survivor-complete.95116/


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2019)

Has the early Tourist style bars too. They were usually gone by 56 on Middleweights.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2019)

Catalog pic.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 30, 2019)

Outstanding bike! Love the color.


----------



## hatz4katz (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the great info.  I appreciate everyone taking the time to enlighten me.  I'll get some new tires and pedals, clean and lube everything and make it into a nice rider.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Catalog pic.
> 
> View attachment 1038479





Is that a 1957 catalog image? Looks like they changed the pedals and went with square ribbed block that year. 


Here's the Summer June 54 Schwinn Reporter.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Is that a 1957 catalog image? Looks like they changed the pedals and went with square ribbed block that year.
> 
> 
> Here's the Summer June 54 Schwinn Reporter.
> ...



That is the 57 model page, guess I didn’t pay attention to the year in this case.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 31, 2019)

hatz4katz said:


> Picked up a 54 Schwinn Tiger 3 speed.  The frame number indicates mid September date and the Sturmey Archer hub is dated 10/54.
> Couple of questions:
> 1.  Which pedals were used?  Bow pedals like the Corvette, or the more standard pedals.
> 2.  Which reflector was used on the rear fender.
> ...



Does it have S-7 rims? What brand tires and are they marked 26X1-3/4 or 1.75? Thanks,just curious. Its a real  nice one.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 31, 2019)

I've a set of genuine Schwinn reproduction Westwind tires. They have been mounted and used, but have maybe 75 miles on them. Problem is, they are whitewall. But if that's what you're looking for, then PM me. They are noticeably fatter than the cotton canvas Westwinds, and other MW tires I've seen. A real nice look that fills the fender better.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 31, 2019)

They make 26x2x1 3/4 tires that will fit the S-7 rims as well. Fatter and more balloony looking.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 31, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> They make 26x2x1 3/4 tires that will fit the S-7 rims as well. Fatter and more balloony looking.



That's cool, I just looked them up. Never knew.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes, I have a set of Kenda Whitewalls on my '63 Tiger.  I believe the actual width is 1.93 inches.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 31, 2019)

schwinnlax said:


> Yes, I have a set of Kenda Whitewalls on my '63 Tiger.  I believe the actual width is 1.93 inches.View attachment 1039432



That makes sense. Mine look just like that. Yours are brick tread, I presume? I recall reading somewhere that Kenda is the OEM for the Schwinn repro westwinds.

OP: apologies for the hijack, and I hope some of this tire info is useful.


----------



## hatz4katz (Aug 1, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Does it have S-7 rims? What brand tires and are they marked 26X1-3/4 or 1.75? Thanks,just curious. Its a real  nice one.



Bike has S7 rims.  I will run the repop whitewall Schwinn tires that I purchased from Bicyclebones on Ebay.  I run a Wald long seat post so that I can comfortably ride the bike.  The chain and brake pads will also be replaced.  All of my bikes are riders so I generally replace the high wear items.


----------



## schwinnlax (Aug 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> That makes sense. Mine look just like that. Yours are brick tread, I presume? I recall reading somewhere that Kenda is the OEM for the Schwinn repro westwinds.
> 
> OP: apologies for the hijack, and I hope some of this tire info is useful.




Yes, they are brick tread.  I had a set of "Schwinn Westwind" repro whitewall tires on the '58 Deluxe Hornet I used to own.  They seemed pretty similar to these Kendas as I recall.



hatz4katz said:


> Bike has S7 rims.  I will run the repop whitewall Schwinn tires that I purchased from Bicyclebones on Ebay.  I run a Wald long seat post so that I can comfortably ride the bike.  The chain and brake pads will also be replaced.  All of my bikes are riders so I generally replace the high wear items.



I also have the extra long seat post, as seen in the picture.  The seat is a Troxel repro beehive seat.  Very high quality and extra comfortable to ride.  MUCH better than the original seat.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 2, 2019)

hatz4katz said:


> Bike has S7 rims.  I will run the repop whitewall Schwinn tires that I purchased from Bicyclebones on Ebay.  I run a Wald long seat post so that I can comfortably ride the bike.  The chain and brake pads will also be replaced.  All of my bikes are riders so I generally replace the high wear items.



I bought mine from Bicycle Bones as well - good guy. You’ll like the tires.


----------



## hatz4katz (Aug 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> I bought mine from Bicycle Bones as well - good guy. You’ll like the tires.




I have purchased many items from Bicycle Bones on eBay and the promptness and service is first rate.  It is almost SOP for me to automatically order new tires and seat post every time I buy a new to me Schwinn middleweight.
BTW, Blackbomber, let's see some pictures of your Honda 450.  They were great motorcycles.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 4, 2019)

Hah - I forgot about the seat post. My Corvette has one which moves, but is a huge struggle.

I regrettably can't provide a photo. This was back in my mid to late 20s, when I took a hiatus from photography, but was living a life I'd like to have documented better. I do have some photos from that period, but they were taken by friends. Anyway, it was a first year (1965) K0. The typical black and silver. Original paint except for the airbox covers which were resprayed and re-decalled by PO. PO also installed a few upgrades: Euro style short K&N brand handlebars, all black Progressive shocks which were about the longest which would fit, Sudco/Mikuni flat side carbs. Stock mufflers were cored. I have no idea if the cams were replaced, but factory cable tach topped out at 12,000rpm, and I exceeded that on a few occasions. And Dunlop Gold Seal tires which were a tad bigger than stock. It was kind of ratty, which wasn't cool at the time. Peeling chrome on the rims, a dent in the top of the tank, crazed and warped tank badges, and just general signs of use. I had it between 1999 and maybe 2004-5. I'd stopped riding it after getting a new bike (the Honda didn't start easily, and eventually the registration ran out and I put it into storage. After a move, it was sitting outside, and stolen. I'm not saying it was the best of the 22 motorcycles I've owned, but certainly the most memorable. I wouldn't hesitate to take this (then) 40 year old bike on an out of state overnight trip at a moments notice. I'd like to own another, but it's tough thinking about dropping 8+ thousand dollars when that one cost me $2k at the time, even though I'm now earning more than four times as much, so it's really the same money. Yeah, I have to agree, in my experience, it was a great motorcycle.


----------

